
RFC 8700 – Fifty Years of RFCs - zdw
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8700
======
mmoez
Hopefully, RFCs forced for a relatively long time the 'Open' nature of the
Internet.

The low level protocols were saved from being proprietary. But companies moved
the game to another space and things will only go worse with the globalization
of the SaaS model.

~~~
jdc
Hey, at least we have Fastmail's jmap:

[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8620](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8620)

------
dredmorbius
Darius Kazemi, Mozilla fellow, has been going through an RFC a day for the
past year, starting at the beginning:

[https://write.as/365-rfcs/365-ietf-rfcs-a-50th-
anniversary-d...](https://write.as/365-rfcs/365-ietf-rfcs-a-50th-anniversary-
dive)

RSS: [https://write.as/365-rfcs/feed/](https://write.as/365-rfcs/feed/)

~~~
keeganpoppen
OMG thank you so much; this is amazing!

------
jacquesm
I remember when ICQ was criticized for 'not playing nice' by implementing
their own closed protocol. That was a rare exception back in the days,
everybody seemed to have this tacit agreement that open protocols were better
than closed ones. Now look where we are: AOL 2.0, and with no end to the mess
in sight.

------
beefhash
As an aside: I honestly miss the pagination from the plaintext variants of
RFCs. I know it's considered a feature in RFCv3, but I do miss it.

(They were done away with in RFC 7990, see section 7.3.)

~~~
Eikon
This was really nice when working with colleagues on an rfc “check out page n”
instead of “search for this string” as anchors may be sometimes too broad when
being specific.

What I’d love is some kind of line selection feature where a specific line can
be linked to.

~~~
rumanator
Line number/ paragraph is also an effective reference, specially with section
number. Pages sound like forcing a round peg (specificpaper format) into a
square hole ( digital docs)

~~~
Eikon
I never really was fond of this idea.

I like pages as they allow me to visually separate content in smaller chunks,
even more so than paragraphs alone which I find especially useful when going
through very technical documents.

I really like PDFs for the same reason while some are saying pages in a
digital document makes no sense. To each their own I guess.

~~~
Tomte
I like to print longer documents, and PDFs are pretty much the best format for
that purpose (in practice; in theory other formats could be better).

I wish browsers would implement CSS pagination properly.

